# HELP ME! CAN'T CONNECT TO INTERNET!!!



## sujithtom (Nov 16, 2004)

I recently installed Fedora Linux Core 1. I configured everything and all installation went as smooth as possible but when I tried to configure to connect to internet I was puzzled    
My modem is D-Link Data/Fax/...... Modem and my internet connection is of BSNL. Anybody please tell me how to connect to internet through Fedora....  

P.S GNURag.. Can i get your permission to republish this in the General section if I get no positive answers???


----------



## GNUrag (Nov 16, 2004)

sujithtom said:
			
		

> I recently installed Fedora Linux Core 1. I configured everything and all installation went as smooth as possible but when I tried to configure to connect to internet I was puzzled
> My modem is D-Link Data/Fax/......


Is it an Internal Modem? I hope its not...

You can try configuring * # kppp * and select * /dev/modem * as the modem device... If it is an internal modem, then you have to download drivers for your modem chipset. Search Q & A section, there are many threads which have been replied in the past...


----------



## sujithtom (Nov 16, 2004)

Yes it is an internal modem. I think the company is not providing drivers of Linux


----------



## nixcraft (Nov 16, 2004)

The FIRST step towards finding a Linux driver is identifying the modem's CHIPSET! 

How to find CHIPSET under linux?
Use
cat /proc/pci 
  or
lspci

Next fire google.co.in/linux and search for linux CHIPSET modem driver; download; compilel; install and use the kppp or other .program to configur ISP account.

For more visit www.linmodems.org


----------



## GNUrag (Nov 16, 2004)

Ah this is what i had posted in Q & A section sometime back... sometime try searching this forum also...
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=8258&highlight=internal+modem
-----------------------
Internal Modems are not really true modems, in the sense that they use software instruction set to work... whereas external modems have firmware installed onto the chipset itslelf... 

Much more information or driver kits for particular chipsets can be obtained at: 

-> Taken From: linmodems.org

* *www.heby.de/ltmodem Lucent/Agere modem resources Manufacturer names of Lucent or Xircom may be displayed by the query "lspci -vv". These may be supported. The Lucent AMR modems are definitely not supported. 
* *developer.intel.com/design/modems/support/drivers.htm Intel HaM driver 
* *www-124.ibm.com/acpmodem/ IBM's Mwave modem driver for Thinkpad 600E and newer laptops. This is new modem card format, neither ISA or PCI. 
* *linmodems.technion.ac.il/pctel-linux/ Jan's PCTel Resources 
* *www.linuxant.com/drivers/ Linuxant offers the latest and greatest general purpose Conexant drivers for Linux. 
* *walbran.org/sean/linux/stodolsk/linux111.zip Driver for ESS ISA Modems. Only for earlier 2.2 kernel versions. 
* For 3COM/US Robotics Inc. winmodems, drivers were NOT available as of May, 2001. 

For more information visit : www.linmodems.org 

You can also download and install the soft modem driver form the motorola website 
< *www.motorola.com/softmodem/driver.htm >


----------



## busyanuj (Nov 16, 2004)

you can also refer to this thread for setting up D-Link modem:

```
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=7084
```


----------



## sujithtom (Nov 21, 2004)

I still can't configure my modem. I dectected my system settings are :



> System
> information redhat
> Fedora Core release 1 (Yarrow)
> on System with processor: i686
> ...




You know it directed me to a website saying it is the only place i can get driver for HCF modem. When I went to the site (www.linuxant.com, i think) they are asking me Rs 750 for the driver. The free version only allows 14.4 KB (Digit site may take hours to load). I can easily buy a Linux modem for Rs. 750 BUT will it be compactible in Windows??? I don't want to dump windows until I am used to linux and it may take  more thn one year for it. 
Please somebody help me to get a free driver for HCF Rockwell Modem.


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Nov 21, 2004)

sorry there is no free driver available i too had the same problem and as a final step i bought an external modem. The external modem (serial port type) do not require any drivers and are auto detected and work at full speed so i suggest buy an external modem say dlink and enjoy.


----------



## sujithtom (Nov 21, 2004)

Do you know the cost range???


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Nov 21, 2004)

yes i bought it for Rs 1600/- a few months back its a dlink one earlier i bought a usb based st chipset hp modem but failed to install it.


----------



## ujjwal (Nov 21, 2004)

Hey sujith I used the linuxant d rivers a while back ... despite the 14.4 kbps limit I got speeds of 2-3 KBps ... worth a try ...


----------



## GNUrag (Nov 22, 2004)

hmmmm.... there's nothing you can do it seems.... you can get drivers from your friends or otherwise try out the 14kbps driver... * TurboLinux 9 * that comes bundled with Compaq PCs have internal modem RPMs included... i dunno for which chipsets it is meant for.... i have a look at it again

Better than the best option, get yourself an external modem....


----------

